# Il gioco dell'amicizia



## Skorpio (6 Gennaio 2018)

Tratto dal film "una calibro 20 per lo specialista"

John, Caribù e il Rosso fanno parte di una banda di rapinatori senza scrupoli che si ritrova casualmente dopo un colpo andato male, e cercherà di riorganizzarne un altro.

Il loro ritrovarsi è inizialmente burrascoso.

Il Rosso vorrebbe ammazzare John, ma dopo una colluttazione non ci riesce, e dopo i due si spiegano

Caribù (che non faceva parte della banda all'epoca della prima rapina) chiede poi al Rosso: perché volevi ammazzare John? 

Il Rosso risponde seccamente in modo scostante  e senza altre spiegazioni: "perché è un amico!"

Caribù più avanti chiede a John "perché il Rosso voleva ammazzarti?"

E John gli risponde seccamente in modo scostante e senza altre spiegazioni "perché è un amico!"

Cos'è l'amicizia per John e il Rosso?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2018)

CI penso. Il tema amicizia per me in questi giorni è fonte di profonde riflessioni


----------



## Lostris (6 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cos'è l'amicizia per John e il Rosso?


Forse la libertà di dirsi di tutto e di essere sé stessi... senza filtri e senza paure.



Nocciola ha detto:


> CI penso. Il tema amicizia per me in questi giorni è fonte di profonde riflessioni


Non me ne parlare....


----------



## Skorpio (6 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Forse la libertà di dirsi di tutto e di essere sé stessi... senza filtri e senza paure.


A me piacque tanto, oltre a questo, anche il  "segreto" della loro relazione

Una cosa condivisa sia dall'aggredito che dall'aggressore

È roba nostra di "amici" e tale resta, e per entrambi, indipendentemente che uno voglia ammazzare l'altro.

Il "segreto" resta nostro e davanti a terzi che chiedono (poiché hanno assistito alla aggressione) lo difendono entrambi con la stessa risposta brusca.

"Sono cazzi nostri!"


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tratto dal film "una calibro 20 per lo specialista"
> 
> John, Caribù e il Rosso fanno parte di una banda di rapinatori senza scrupoli che si ritrova casualmente dopo un colpo andato male, e cercherà di riorganizzarne un altro.
> 
> ...


perché non riesce ad ammazzarlo?


----------



## Skorpio (7 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché non riesce ad ammazzarlo?


Dopo la rapina andata male John si è fatto prete, ma viene scvato dagli altri 2 componenti della banda (Rosso e Goody) che lo inseguono, lui fugge salendo su un'auto di un passante (Caribù)

I due fuggiaschi vengono poi ripresi, il Rosso vuole ammazzarlo con le sue mani, mentre gli altri 2 assistono alla colluttazione, Goody è armato.

Nella colluttazione il Rosso le prende, e quando è a terra Goody gli chiede nervoso se deve ammazzarlo lui a rivolverate, il Rosso dice di sì, ma non è per nulla convinto, è anche Goody è molto incerto

John ne approfitta per disarmarlo, poi butta le pistole sulla pancia del Rosso, che gli dice di sparare, perché lui al posto suo farebbe così

Ma John non spara, e comincia a raccontare la sua versione della rapina andata male

Il Rosso e Goody pensavano che lui fosse scappato con tutti i soldi, ma le cose erano andate diversamente.

E così la banda si ricompatta per un nuovo colpo, che finirà esattamente come il primo: tutti uniti e assieme fino a che c'è da inseguire l'obiettivo, ma a rapina avvenuta con successo si ritroveranno di nuovo uno contro l'altro perché c'è un bottino da dividere


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dopo la rapina andata male John si è fatto prete, ma viene scvato dagli altri 2 componenti della banda (Rosso e Goody) che lo inseguono, lui fugge salendo su un'auto di un passante (Caribù)
> 
> I due fuggiaschi vengono poi ripresi, il Rosso vuole ammazzarlo con le sue mani, mentre gli altri 2 assistono alla colluttazione, Goody è armato.
> 
> ...


 quindi è più corretto dire perché non riesce ad ammazzarlo.
Un rapporto di amicizia che permette degli eccessi, ma non permetterebbe mai di fare  del male all'altro.


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Dicembre 2019)

Una debolezza da estirpare in un mondo in cui non se lo possono permettere.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

Dopo il thread di Jim penso che per alcuni l’amicizia, esattamente come il rapporto di coppia, è uno spazio di competizione e conflitto protetto.
Brutta roba.


----------

